# Cable et board inverter a changer sur iBook



## cencio (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un iBook G4  et j'ai eu le devis pour changer le cable et le board inverter, le prix du materiel ert correcte, mais je trouve trés cher la main d'oeuvre, 200 euro !? pour deux heures de travalle.

La machine est vielle et obsolète et je sais pas se procéder à la réparation , j'amêrais avoir un conseille et si il y a la possibilité ede reduire le cout.

ps:excusé moi pour mon français, je suis italien


----------



## christophe2312boulot (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Achete la pièce , et monte la dans l ibook

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html


----------



## cencio (24 Juin 2011)

merci  christophe2312boulot
a premier vue il parait compliqué, et j'ai pas vue  ou il faut changer les pieces.


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Juin 2011)

c est je pense aux niveau de l ecran?


----------



## cencio (24 Juin 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> c est je pense aux niveau de l ecran?



oui,  l'ecran ne s'allume pas.


----------



## didgar (25 Juin 2011)

Salut !

L'opération la plus "simple" à réaliser sera de changer l'inverter qui est logé dans l'écran. Il n'empêche qu'il faudra démonter quasi intégralement la machine ... pour pouvoir désolidariser l'écran justement ...

Concernant le câble qui part de la carte mère et qui alimente l'inverter, c'est une vraie galère à faire car ce câble, qui est "lié" au fil en provenance des antennes wifi également situées dans l'écran, passe par la charnière de droite ...

Donc une fois la machine démontée pour désolidariser la partie écran, il faudra démonter l'écran ( coque, cache charnière, blindage etc ... ) pour permettre l'accès aux pièces à remplacer !

J'ai fait cette opération sur un iBook G3 ( qui d'ailleurs est en vente ) dont l'écran s'éteignait en fonction de son orientation. C'est relativement pénible à faire ... surtout quand comme moi on a une pièce ( le fameux câble ) pour un 14" alors que la machine est un 12" ... donc câble trop long etc ...

Mais quelle satisfaction quand une fois tout en place la machine fonctionne comme au premier jour 

Ton écran ne s'allume jamais ?? Même si tu modifies son orientation ? Le problème est apparu de quelle manière ? Du jour au lendemain ou plutôt du genre un jour ça marche et l'autre pas ? En te mettant dans une pièce sombre avec une source lumineuse ( une lampe de poche quoi ) au niveau de la pomme de l'écran de l'iBook, vois-tu la vidéo ( ton bureau OSX ) par "transparence" ? Et dernière question, c'est quoi comme modèle exact ? 12" ou 14" ? Question subsidiaire : tu es dans quel coin ?

A+

Didier

[edit] effectivement 200 euros de main d'uvre ce n'est pas donné mais je ne connais personne qui accepte de démonter un iBook gratuitement ... c'est pénible et on ne compte plus les témoignages d'utilisateurs inexpérimentés qui ont voulu le faire eux-mêmes et qui ont arraché des connecteurs ( ultra fragiles ) sur la carte mère lors du démontage du top-case !!! [/edit]


----------



## cencio (25 Juin 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> L'opération la plus "simple" à réaliser sera de changer l'inverter qui est logé dans l'écran. Il n'empêche qu'il faudra démonter quasi intégralement la machine ... pour pouvoir désolidariser l'écran justement ...
> 
> ...



Merci Didier, c'est un 14", l'ecran il n'est pas totalement noir, on peu voir selon la lumiere,c'est comme on avait reduit la luminosité.
C'est arrivé peu a peu, je devait redemarrer pour revoir l'ecran.
Chez Apple ils on testé l'iBook mais le probleme c'est pas reproduit, il m'ont dit de l'esseyer a la maison.
Pour 4/5 jours c'etait ok, et puis apres une semaine j'ai du redemarrer mais apres plusieur essai , rien. 

La reparation que tua  fait c'est assez compliqué, je suis a Brest


----------



## Invité (25 Juin 2011)

J'ai déjà fait ça une fois aussi.
Sans succès d'ailleurs, je pense que c'est l'écran qui était mort
C'est assez long (il faut en particulier faire attention aux positions des vis qui sont différentes et très nombreuses), il faut être très prudent, ne pas se presser, avoir les bons outils.
Ne pas hésiter à prendre des photos à chaque étape en prévision du remontage.

Si tu veux, j'ai le manuel de réparation que je peux t'envoyer ?


----------



## didgar (25 Juin 2011)

Salut !



cencio a dit:


> Merci Didier, c'est un 14", l'ecran il n'est pas totalement noir, on peu voir selon la lumiere,c'est comme on avait reduit la luminosité.
> C'est arrivé peu a peu, je devait redemarrer pour revoir l'ecran.
> Chez Apple ils on testé l'iBook mais le probleme c'est pas reproduit, il m'ont dit de l'esseyer a la maison.
> Pour 4/5 jours c'etait ok, et puis apres une semaine j'ai du redemarrer mais apres plusieur essai , rien.
> ...



D'après ce que tu rapportes c'est effectivement du côté de l'inverter et de la nappe qui l'alimente que le problème se situe ! Je ne suis pas étonné qu'Apple ait botté en touche ... l'iBook est une vraie plaie à démonter ...

Donne moi en MP le numéro de série de ta machine ( sous le clavier ) et je regarderai si j'ai un écran complet ( avec inverter ok et nappe ok ... plus qu'à "brancher" ) qui puisse remplacer le tien ... mais il te faudra quand même démonter la machine pour procéder à l'installation !
Dommage que tu sois si loin ... je t'aurais pris bien moins cher qu'Apple hors fourniture des pièces 

A+

Didier


----------



## cencio (26 Juin 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




salut Didier, l'iBook est toujours c'est Apple, je le reprende mardi ou mercredi, et je te donnerai le numero, merci, bonne dimanche


----------



## cencio (27 Juin 2011)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai déjà fait ça une fois aussi.
> Sans succès d'ailleurs, je pense que c'est l'écran qui était mort
> C'est assez long (il faut en particulier faire attention aux positions des vis qui sont différentes et très nombreuses), il faut être très prudent, ne pas se presser, avoir les bons outils.
> Ne pas hésiter à prendre des photos à chaque étape en prévision du remontage.
> ...



merci invité, peut-etre c'est ça le demontage?

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/de...article19.html


----------



## Onmac (27 Juin 2011)

Oui, pour le corps de l'iBook c'est ça.
Pour l'écran, tu devis les vis sur le coté de l'écran pour enlevé la coque, 
ensuite le tour du blindage et voilà tu as la dalle devant toi. L'inverter se trouve en bas de la dalle. le débranche et le change


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2011)

cencio a dit:


> merci invité, peut-etre c'est ça le demontage?
> 
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/de...article19.html



Regarde aussi chez iFixit.

Tu trouveras la procédure complète pour aller jusqu'à l'inverter.


----------



## cencio (28 Juin 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Regarde aussi chez iFixit.
> 
> Tu trouveras la procédure complète pour aller jusqu'à l'inverter.



merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------




Onmac a dit:


> Oui, pour le corps de l'iBook c'est ça.
> Pour l'écran, tu devis les vis sur le coté de l'écran pour enlevé la coque,
> ensuite le tour du blindage et voilà tu as la dalle devant toi. L'inverter se trouve en bas de la dalle. le débranche et le change



merci...


----------

